# Cannot use mobile wifi from IPhone



## Schroter (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi All,

Please refer this thread please. I am unable to use internet via iPhone to my laptop which uses FreeBSD 13.

Would anyone be able to help me in this regards please 

Thanks & Best Regards 

Schroter Michael


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 20, 2022)

It's not clear from your description which network connection you are trying to astablish. Is it

FreeBSD laptop -> iPhone, USB tethering (Mobile data)-> internet
FreeBSD laptop -> iPhone, USB tethering (Wi-Fi)-> home router (Wi-Fi) -> internet.
FreeBSD laptop (Wi-Fi), (net-mgmt/networkmgr) -> iPhone (Wi-Fi - Mobile hotspot, Mobile data) -> internet
If #1, see handbook 32.4. USB Tethering. You can run as root `dhclient ue0` to configure the network interface by the iPhones DHCP server without editing /etc/rc.conf. For #2 I'm not sure if that works on an iPhone.

If #3 see handbook 32.3. Wireless Networking.


----------



## donniep (Jan 20, 2022)

If you're able to activate the wifi Personal Hotspot on the iPhone, that's a more straightforward way to get internet to the laptop.  This is what I do - iPhone and FreeBSD 13.


----------

